# Old Theater revisited. Noob Help!



## WoodHammer (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I have been a long time lurker (years) but never joined. Well, I have a big enough project now that I think I really need help. My home theater is pretty modest. I have a six year old JVC 7.1 receiver (RX D212B) and Sony blue ray player (BDP-S550). My TV is a Samsung LN46B750, so nothing to impressive.
My speaker setup is an Optimus (Pro-SW200p) powered sub which from day one has always sounded pretty muddy. My mains are a pair of Dayton 3s that where my first real speaker build outside of plain old car trunk sub boxes. My center channel and surrounds are just off the shelf junk. 
A few years ago I built a small entertainment cabinet to house these specific items and it just takes up too much room. With the addition of a baby it’s just not working. The way our room is designed this is all housed in a corner, I know it stinks. I’m not good with drawling so here is my attempt.










13”x19” 
8” ceiling
My project is to create more floor space in the room and better access to the bookshelves and cabinets.
In the same location I was going to use a full motion wall mount to keep the TV in about the same place along with the center channel. The powered sub under the TV will be replaced with an end table powered sub unit I plan to build (<-wood worker). I’ll be moving my mains for use in another room and build a pair of the Overnight sensation MTM since they are smaller to mount either from the wall or possibly suspended from the ceiling. My dilemma is my surrounds. Looking at better receivers I’m torn between 5.1 or 7.1. My current 7.1 setup is not the best and with this room being on the smaller side am I over doing it with surrounds? Let remember that I’m a noob and not slam me for being unclear on something you might feel is a simple discission. Whatever the decision it will probably lead to building some Overnight sensation MT speakers. Please give me any input you have with either room setup speaker location or how if you were limited to this room you would obtain the best setup.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## WoodHammer (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok I added an image but not dice!......Post is really worthless without image....


----------



## DeuceTrinal (May 7, 2012)

In small difficult rooms like yours, 5.1 is usually the best bet. You just can't get good enough separation for 7.1 to be reasonable, unless you use it by yourself. What about having the TV on the left wall, with a couple of chairs in the same place as the current entertainment cabinet. Keep the big couch on the bottom wall, replace the round table with your sub table and put a chair next to it that can be pulled toward the fireplace for movies. Then you can use simple cheap mounts/stands for the tv, and use bookshelves if you want (easy to build) for rears.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I agree with the 5.1 suggestion. Unless you are able to mount rears 2-3 feet or more behind the listening position they are a waste of effort. However, do not let that factor into receiver choice. No harm in buying a 7.2 AVR and only using 5 channels. You will end up with more reserve power and probably better processing.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I concur that 5.1 is better than 7.1 if the room will not set-up for 7.1. You can try 6.1 (use 1 speaker for rears instead of 2); I was able to do a decent 7.1 set-up in my small room ONLY because I used dipoles for sides.

FWIW-5.1 really isn't a compromise; there ARE plenty of 7.1 channel discs, but 5.1 is still the most common format you will see on discs anyway.


----------



## WoodHammer (Jun 8, 2012)

OK, so after speaking with the wife I was reminded that this space has to double as a living room and play room outside of being our movie viewing area. I was approved to move forward with the over the fire place method. And here is what I have.










Also authorized were a new receiver, sub build, center channel build and main speaker build. A lot of this will have to wait until I get my bonus July 4th, so not to long away. 
Now my next problem is building main speakers that will play nice being on a book case. The shelves are large and deep so I don't know how that will affect the speakers that I plan to build performance. I was originally planning on building the MTM Overnight sensations (here)
Another big issue in order to fit on the shelves they will have to be on their side...ugh...nothing is ever simple. Do you think I should start a separate build thread for that project? The sub will be much easier to design.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

There is not much discrete 7.1 content available. That said, the rears add a little ambience when you can have some space behind your main listening position. Looks like that will be a challenge for your layout. Good thing is that most any receiver you buy will have 7.1 capabilities in case you change your room arrangement. As to receiver brands, my favorite is Denon. Lots of good stuff out there from other brands as well. Just stay with a mainline brand (not something like Coby) and you will be fine.


----------

